# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  100 Aplikacione Për Iphone Që Do Të Ju Bëjnë Më Të Mençur

## YlliRiaN

*Tani, ju sigurisht e keni kuptuar se iPhone juaj është shumë më shumë se sa vetëm një pajisje komunikimi.

Kjo listë e 100 aplikacioneve që jepen falas, do të ju dëshmojnë se këto aplikacione do të ju mësojnë të mësoni gjuhë të reja, të luani lojëra, të zbuloni muzikë të re, të jeni më produktiv në punë, dhe shumë gjëra tjera të vlefshme.


Multimedia
1.    Pandora
2.    Virtual Zippo Lighter
3.    Mini Piano
4.    Google Mobile
5.    YouTube pwr iPhone
6.    Shazam
7.    Remote
8.    Picasa Web Albums
9.    Stanza
10.  Light Table (falas)

Biznes, Lajme dhe Financa
11.    Lie Detector Advanced
12.    Gmail
13.    Docs
14.    USA Today
15.    Paper Football Lite
16.    Mint
17.    ABC News
18.    iTalk
19.    Google Notebook
20.    Bloomberg

Produktivitet dhe Kërkime
21.    Google Search
22.    Google Calendar
23.    Magic iBall (Falas)
24.    iTV
25.    SnapTell
26.    WiFi Icons
27.    Vlingo
28.    AccuWeather
29.    WritePad

Hobi  dhe Lifestyle
30.    iHandy Level
31.    Movies.app
32.    Virtual Pool Lite
33.    Sudoku
34.    Blogger
35.    Little Black Book
36.    SnoCountry Free
37.    Dinner Spinner
38.    Droogle
39.    Amazon Mobile
40.    BigOven

Lojra
41.    reMovem
42.    PAC-MAN Lite.
43.    iShoot Lite
44.    Beer Pong Challenge
45.    iBowl
46.    Tic-Tac Touch
47.    Checkers
48.    Whoopee Cushion
49.    Labyrinth Lite
50.    Peanut Butter Jelly Time
51.    Linx Free
52.    Shinro Lite
53.    Sol Free Solitaire
54.    Trace
55.    Turkey Hunt
56.    i Fishing Lite
57.    Free Word Warp

Udhëtime dhe Transport
58.    Google Earth
59.    GOOG-411
60.    Google Maps
61.    Around Me
62.    Distance Meter

Edukim
63.    Google Reader
64.    iTranslate
65.    Constitution for iPhone
66.    Google News
67.    Declaration for iPhone
68.    Aero Guitar Free
69.    Sight Words Free
70.    Wikiamo
71.    Free Spanish Tutor
72.    Dictionaire: The Simple Dictionary
73.    Shakespeare

Komunitet dhe Resurse
74.    Facebook
75.    Talk
76.    Tap Tap Revenge
77.    ZIP Finder
78.    Urbanspoon
79.    Google SMS
80.    MySpace Mobile
81.    AIM
82.    Mobile by Citysearch
83.    Loopt

Shëndet dhe Mirëqenie
84.    Tranquility
85.    iPhone Bubble Wrap
86.    Done Drinking
87.    Lose It!
88.    LIVESTRONG Calorie Tracker

Të përditshme
89.    Flashlight
90.    The Weather Channel
91.    Lightsaber Unleashed
92.    Night Stand
93.    WiFinder

Të ndryshme
94.    Status Bar Icons
95.    iGoogle
96.    Mistletoe: Smooch or Smack?
97.     Audi A4 Driving Challenge
98.    eBay on iPhone
99.    Craigsphone
100.    Shape Writer

Për përshkrimin e detajuar për secilin aplikacion më lart: vizitoni: http://www.onlinebestcolleges.com/bl...e-you-smarter/
*

----------


## r'posa

Pershendetje necky,

Ku jipen keto aplikacione ?

Dhe mundesisht te me tregosh nese egziston edhe mundesia qe mp3-shët e mia ti shendrroj ne zile telefonike per iphone pasiqe nuk verejta askund kete mundesi.

Te falimnderit,

----------


## autotune

Aplikacionet qofshin ato free apo ato me pages jepen permes apple store, instalo itunes dhe klick itunes store aty do i gjesh te gjitha, kurse per ket pytjen e dyte mund ta them se si behet  por esht shum e komplikuar se pari duhet ta besh  jailbreak qe te kesh qasje per te eksploruar ne iphone.

----------

